# Newbie from Kernersville, NC



## take5 (May 14, 2012)

Hey Everyone, 
I just realized this site existed a couple days ago and I'm excited to be a part of this community. I finished building my Top bar hive yesterday and now I'm trying to figure out where to buy some local bees. 
-Evan


----------



## al.lineberry (Apr 9, 2012)

Welcome Evan
Got my first hive back in March wish I had stated beekeeping sooner. Got my bee and supplys from Triad bee supply in Trinity NC his number is 336 475-5137. Not sure if his bees are local but mind are doing great. Live in Asheboro myself, good luck.

Al


----------



## take5 (May 14, 2012)

Thanks for the tip I'll definitely check him out!


----------



## take5 (May 14, 2012)

wow I didn't realize there was a supply store so close, I'll definitely check him out. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Evan!


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome. I'm west of you in Lincolnton. Beesource is great-read & learn and don't be afraid to ask "stupid" questions. I've heard good comments about WG Bee Farm in Eden, NC. You can google it.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

Welcome from SC.


----------

